# Angelfish eggs with hair on them



## Sylvia27 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi all:

My angelfish have been laying eggs. 
Since they kept on eating their own eggs, I have brought in a breeding box and I put the eggs in them. The eggs look white, so I presume they have been fertilized. 
Now, the problem is that after 2 days, hair started to grow on them. 

I don't think that's a good thing. I think they all died. 

Now what can I do in the future to prevent that?

Sylvia


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Eggs turn white when they are infertile. They are sort of an amber color when they are fertile.

Its possible that you have two females trying to lay eggs. Or perhaps an infertile male.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

The eggs are infertile if they are an opaque white color. The fuzzy stuf is fungus because the eggs are decaying remove them ASAP. You may have a female-female pair or an infertile male or it's possible you have a pair and the male had not fertilized them yet. Check their breeding tubes females are round and stubby a males is more long and pointy.These tubes are visible about 1 day before they lay during the laying and about 1 day after. Eggs can also turn a white color when there is no airflow around them or the parents are not fanning them to keep debris off. Try getting a 10 gallon tank to put the eggs in with an airstone spongefilter and no gravel. They will be ok in there for about 3 weeks do 50% water changes every day or every other day. The fry will need a 55 grow out space with continuous water changes at about 25-30% every 1-2 days.http://www.angelsplus.com/Breeding.htm see this page for more detail. Good luck!!!! (I just got some wigglers today my pair parent raises perfectly sometimes it takes a while for a pair to get the hang of it.)


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

You also need to have water movement over the eggs or they will die and fungus as well. Putting them in a breeder box without an airstone is a definite no-no.
Tony


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> breeder box without an airstone is a definite no-no


Right, angels like to lay their eggs under filter outflows or they fan them themselves. Ideally parents fan the eggs, pick off the infertile or fungused ones and guard the fry. If your taking the eggs from the parents, putting them in a 1 gallon jar with an airstone and heater and an antifungal like methylene blue will get better results than a breeder net. If your totally obsessive, you can pick off the opaque white eggs with a tweezers and throw them away.


----------

